# Wii Friend Code Directory



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2006)

Please post your Wii Friend Code here so that we can all add each other; we'll be able to send messages to each other and play online games!

_Note: This is in alphabetical order for ease of navigation._

Bulerias: 6572-8033-4920-0447
DarthGohan1: 1619-0978-9372-4112
Dragon Flamez: 4016-1011-2288-7535
DSFan121: 2874-0712-3140-1713
Gengar: 2967-0819-6942-2002
Goobashell: 8875-2521-0160-2924
LadyAnayumi: 4266 6571 6685 5973
nintendogsnoopy: 4928 0080 4229 9205
RJWii2: 2339-6876-4241-8893
Shadow_Link_92: 4817-9656-1140-9051
Super_Naruto: 1619-0978-9372-4112
Zero_13: 3329-2497-1794-8090


----------



## Grawr (Nov 19, 2006)

2967-0819-6942-2002

Whats yours, Bul?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> 2967-0819-6942-2002
> 
> Whats yours, Bul?


 Posted on front page.  I added you.


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 19, 2006)

3329-2497-1794-8090


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2006)

gotcha on there zero...


btw, ill get mine up once i can... grrrr...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2006)

What games have FCs?


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2006)

I have added everyone on the list as of now. Add me too.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Nov 19, 2006)

I've added all except Zero, I'll do his either right now, tommorow morning before school, or tommorow afternoon.


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 20, 2006)

I've added everyone in the list, as of now.

Add me everyone     

@Tom the Warrior: The Wii itself has a friend code, not the games.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 20, 2006)

I've added everyone.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 20, 2006)

4817-9656-1140-9051 =D I added everyone.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 20, 2006)

Are you gonna add me, anyone?


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ima gonna add you now, SL.

edit: done, your now in my Wii friend rooster.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 20, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Ima gonna add you now, SL.


 Cool


----------



## Grawr (Nov 20, 2006)

Shadow, I'll add you next time I get on the Wii (a few minutes from now)


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll add you sl when I get on next. (ten minutes)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 20, 2006)

My bro and I found ours, I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't edit your code in to the top just because you can. :|


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 21, 2006)

i made the list alphabetical order yesterday, so its easier to find soneones code


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Added you darth, be sure to add me.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm adding SN and Darth, ok guys    			 Whoa, you have the same Wii code. You share a Wii    			 Me and my brother have seperate ones =D 



I feel special.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 21, 2006)

well, we cant add anyone yet...were having some issues gettin our wii online.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 24, 2006)

DF: 4016-1011-2288-7535


----------



## SL92 (Nov 25, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DF: 4016-1011-2288-7535


 *is adding you*


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 25, 2006)

My Friend code is.

4389-2011-7971-2782


----------



## sealed (Dec 26, 2006)

This may be a bit off topics, but how do you add friends.. like, where is your buddy roster? o.0 I'll add my friend code (or w/e) later if I can find it again, too.


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2006)

Message Board > New Message > Address Book


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh and, I'm going to go add some new people. New people have gotten their wii online since Launch day.


----------



## sealed (Dec 26, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Message Board > New Message > Address Book


 ic, thanks.    
^_^			 I think I already went there and tried to buddy myself...     			  :lol:


----------



## sealed (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but my friend code is: 8153-8742-2643-7690. I'm gonna go add everyone now.  :r


----------



## Charlie (Dec 27, 2006)

0215 4612 4224 9027

thats my code. Add me.


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 27, 2006)

NONES ADDED MEH.


T_T

Common guys.


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Why would we? Your code is incorrect.


----------



## goobashel (Dec 27, 2006)

My Wii Fc is :8875-2521-0161-2924


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't add mine just yet, as it is wrong.


----------



## Linkerator (Feb 2, 2007)

1544-3458-3343-0882

Yhea, tell me if you added me, don't put me through the chore of adding you.


----------



## ac1983fan (Feb 11, 2007)

My freind code is 7633-4796-4781-2167, console nickname is owenst.
I'm going to add y'all momentarily.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 24, 2007)

My friend code is 0826-7416-2387-3484.My nickname is Gabbylala.


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 8, 2007)

where do you find the code? (im dumb)


----------



## Gabby (Mar 22, 2007)

I wat to start a topic but I clicked the wrong thing.storm please delete this post


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 9, 2007)

3896-5796-9915-8788

add me if you want to, I'll add you all when I get the time lol


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 14, 2007)

lol has anyone added me?


----------



## AndyB (May 6, 2007)

Hi yall, mine is 5469 6448 9157 8354


----------



## Pichubro (May 7, 2007)

My Wii F.C. is: 5387-1889-0149-4492

About 15 of these codes I need to punch in...


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is my correct Code.

4389-2011-7371-2782


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 30, 2007)

Has this been updated?  Also, now mine (and Darth's) is actually useful since we got online working.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll get mine and edit it into this post.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 8, 2007)

ANYONE register me? Light Av. did.


----------



## Justin (Jul 9, 2007)

*knock*

RJWii2 is soooo 2006.


----------



## goobashel (Jul 20, 2007)

Goobashel 

Wii #: 8875-2521-0160-2924


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2007)

goobashel said:
			
		

> Goobashel
> 
> Wii #: 8875-2521-0160-2924


 added ya


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 21, 2007)

Why bother registering if all we can do is message each other?
*Sigh*


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 9, 2007)

Name: DSFAN121
Code: 2874 0712 3140 1713


----------



## Pichubro (Aug 9, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Name: DSFAN121
> Code: 2874 0712 3140 1713


 Did you actually add anyone?  :lol: * Laughs politely.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Edited you in DSFan.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 11, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...Yes, I have quite a few friends I send messages to actually. >.>


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's mine:

4266 6571 6685 5973


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine is 4928 0080 4229 9205

Add me now Bulerias!


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm gonna start adding everyone tonight.   
^_^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm gonna start adding everyone tonight.   
^_^


 Thanks! I appreciate you adding me!


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

I will post my number up later (seeing as how I'm STILL AT WORK!!!!...man, I hate Mondays. The only saving grace is the VC) when I get home.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't forget me! XD
Name: Just put me as mastersword...
Code: 2900 4898 1015 3129


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, I just added everyone that's posted their Friend Code so far.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine:
4290 9736 6111 3877


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 4290 9736 6111 3877


 Added ya.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> amarriner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh NOW you start adding people quickly....sheesh....


----------



## amarriner (Sep 18, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mwa ha ha ... now to take over ... oh wait, nevermind ...


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 18, 2007)

Might as well, add mine to the mix

8996 8871 8601 7943


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 18, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Might as well, add mine to the mix
> 
> 8996 8871 8601 7943


 Added you! Now you have to add me! Also, Mastersword014, please add me!


----------



## Supermarioluigi (Sep 18, 2007)

K, here's my number.

1700 5006 4371 6653 

Add me plz, Bulerias.


----------



## Talduras (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll post mine tomorrow.  However, I should warn everyone that the only person I'm going to add Bulerias at the moment (and maybe Leg).  There's two reasons I'm not adding anyone else.  First, I have no idea how games handle friend-codes at the moment, which is important if I only want to have matches with certain people (like, say, family and local friends).  Second, I'm rather intolerant* of profanity, even minor profanity, so it may be to the benefit of your sanity to avoid adding me.      

*(for lack of a better word).


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine is 6131-5099-5507-1623

Anyone who adds me should let me know.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok guys...finally got around to writing my number down.

5275 3691 9300 4796

If you add me, let me know...and Bul, you can post my number on the front if you're still doing that.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 21, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Ok guys...finally got around to writing my number down.
> 
> 5275 3691 9300 4796
> 
> If you add me, let me know...and Bul, you can post my number on the front if you're still doing that.


 I'll add you know! You add me when you get a chance!


----------



## Talduras (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, so "tomorrow" ended up being a few days more.      

6874-7105-5915-3854


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Please post your Wii Friend Code here so that we can all add each other; we'll be able to send messages to each other and play online games!
> 
> _Note: This is in alphabetical order for ease of navigation._
> 
> ...


----------



## CABLEJUNKIE (Oct 3, 2007)

My Wii console #:

8228-7433-2454-0426


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Oct 15, 2007)

3328-7778-0850-2752


----------



## Zelda28 (Nov 11, 2007)

1526-0764-1828-1268


----------



## Kyle (Dec 29, 2007)

4265-8336-0688-0862

Add me? :]


----------



## Zephent (Oct 3, 2008)

4880-2141-8307-1495

This threads dead, so I doubt ill get any adds, but if someone wants to add me just tell me and ill gladly add you back  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually, it's not a Friend Code, it's called your Wii Number. Sorry, had to say it. /fanboyrant

Anyway, my Wii Number is 2072-1611-0882-3037, but I don't usually add people who I don't know IRL.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Dec 8, 2008)

Add me. My Wii Friend Code is 4910-2577-8131-9236. If you add me, make sure to PM me and tell me your Wii Friend Code.


----------



## Takumi (Dec 22, 2008)

here's my wii number: 1877-5174-8590-2675

feel free to add meh.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 23, 2008)

My wii code is:

2719 - 7071 -2051 - 9019

If you are on my Animal Crossing City Folk Friend List and would like to add me, please PM me.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine's in my sig.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 12, 2009)

Heres my code

7678 3741 0207 8972


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

I figured I should add mine just for referential purposes, if you want to add me PM me, and i'll do the same.

Wii Friend Code: 4199-6726-2201-1812 (Once I get it, i'll post it here,)


----------



## StbAn (Feb 28, 2009)

Hre is mine, send me a PM I will add you.
6460-2900-0353-9085


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 11, 2009)

Mines is 5124 5081 6480 8536 (PM me when you add me)


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

I think that it is in my sig send me a PM if you add me I will add you


----------



## DashS (Aug 1, 2009)

Mario Kart: 2320-7559-4871


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 1, 2009)

DashS said:
			
		

> Mario Kart: 2320-7559-4871


fail.

This is Friend Code, not MKW Friend code.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Aug 19, 2009)

At the bottom.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Aug 21, 2009)

3386 5607 8699 2586


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

mine is
3221-4349-9944-7050


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Wii Friend Code!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<big><big><big><big><big>**Wii* My Nintendo Wii Friend Code! *Wii**</big></big></big></big></big>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













</div>


----------



## Lokker Gattez (Mar 15, 2010)

5842-7839-9979-9026
I'll consider adding people, but they have to add me first.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 16, 2010)

0544|0496|9498|4074


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2010)

Townuffs Name:connor Code:2836-8938-4965 Im going to play after i post this, so post me if u want.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2010)

Im in easteren time zone


----------



## 100 (Jul 12, 2010)

7812-6149-1561-6629


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

my Wii FC-5408-86268319-2970
Name is -sheldon


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine is:   5012-0774-9727-0030.

Please put mine on the top as well.


----------



## SacredMaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

i would love to add everyone. only if i know you guys wont ruin my town... ^-^ precautions


----------

